# Canucks' event



## tonic289 (Sep 21, 2011)

EXPOSURE Photos & Video Imaging Expo
October 14-16, 2011
International Centre Hall 5
Airport Road, Mississauga,
Ontario, CANADA

Friday, October 14th: 10am-7pm
Saturday, October 15th: 10am-7pm
Sunday, October 16th: 11am-5pm

This will be my 7th time of attendance. Female models for us to oggle and 'shoot' always available.


----------

